# STRG funktioniert bei VNC Viewer nicht



## t_o_m_t_o_m (28 April 2011)

Hallo Chip SPS Forum!

Bin ganz frisch hier und weiss deshalb auch nicht ob mein Thema hier am richtigen Platz liegt, Entschuldigung dafür!
Zu meinem Problem:

Ich möchte ein Mobile Panel via Ethernet an ein IndustriePC anschliessen um diesen zu steuern.Verwirklichen will ich das ganze mit einem VNC Server von Tight und einem VNC Viewer von B&R.

Die Softkey Tasten des Panels können mit Tastenkombis konfiguriert werden.
Funktioniert soweit alles ganz gut , bis auf die *STRG Taste*. Für meine Anwendung benötige ich jede Menge STRG-Tastenkombinationen!alle anderen funktionieren tadellos.


Hat von euch schonmal einer das gleiche Problem bei VNC gehabt. 

Ich vermute das Problem beim Viewer ,und zwar dass dieser den Code für STRG nich richtig auswertet., bzw weitergibt

Vielen Dank schonmal!

gruß

tomtom


----------

